# Substitute Oil Filter



## ronjason73 (Jul 24, 2013)

Greetings,

I have a Generac XG8000E (purchased 04/13) and am looking for a substitute oil filter for same. The only number I can locate on the filter is: 070185D.

Many thanks,

Ron


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

A Fram PH4967 will fit.

You can then cross reference that number to anything else.

Go here: FRAM - Application Look-up


----------



## ronjason73 (Jul 24, 2013)

Many thanks! Is that compatability based on the thread size or the construction of the filter in general?

Again, thank you very much.

Ron


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

The thread size would be the same but any other characteristics, who knows. It's just like using a filter other than OEM on your car. Each manufacturer is a little bit different.

I don't think you'll have any problem.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Go to NAPA and they will cross-reference your number to one of their filters, which are made by WIX. I wouldn't use a Fram.


----------



## motorhead12 (May 1, 2013)

Yeah, they have cardboard components!


----------

